# medieval and renaissance-era circuses



## Topper88 (May 22, 2013)

An odd subject matter, but I really need info on how circuses were in these eras. Can anyone suggest any material, or know anything about this themselves? It would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Nickleby (May 23, 2013)

Until someone more knowledgeable comes along, I'll kick off the answers.

What we call a _circus_ didn't exist in a recognizable form until the 19th century.

In medieval times people went to local fairs for entertainment. Tumblers, jugglers, magicians, and so forth would perform. They had to compete for attention with merchants, mystery plays, and musicians, so they developed colorful costumes.

With the Renaissance, the fairs got larger as the public gained mobility and disposable income.

Later, in America, these fairs became state institutions, particularly in the Midwest. That's probably the best way to get a feel for the atmosphere.


----------



## Topper88 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you very much, do you know of any material on the subject I could refer to?


----------



## ppsage (May 24, 2013)

Isn't the word _circus_ Roman? Referring to an entertainment venue?


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe some of these can help you:

*Histories of leisure*, edited by Rudy Koshar. Oxford : Berg, 2002 New York.
*Handbook of american popular culture*, edited by M. Thomas Inge. New York : Greenwood Press, 1989 ----> They mention circus and outdoor activities here
*Cruelty and civilization: the Roman games*, by Roland Auguet. London : Routledge, 2003 New York.     ----> The Roman circus
*Hundred years of circus posters*. New York : Darien House, 1974 ----> Need image references?


----------

